# What's up!!!



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

What's going on tonight Gp fam?? I'm bored and need some entertainment. Let's get it popping in here. Lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

2 views and no comments  I've got my feelers hurt.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

How have you been? Sorry no entertainment here, just home with the dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

TeamCourter said:


> How have you been? Sorry no entertainment here, just home with the dogs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Meh I've been better but I've been worse, lol. So I guess I'm winning  how about yall and the dogs?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry.... I'm entertaining-less after Facebook the last day or so lol. Hope you enjoyed the ride. 

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Meh I've been better but I've been worse, lol. So I guess I'm winning  how about yall and the dogs?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol that's a good way to look at it I'm doing alright, just getting ready to move. I'm excited to live in our new house, but I'm starting to stress out a bit now that it's getting closer. The dogs are doing really good, they are both getting in better shape and Gem is now without a doubt completely recovered from Pano(a bone condition).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Sorry.... I'm entertaining-less after Facebook the last day or so lol. Hope you enjoyed the ride.
> 
> Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


Lol ya but, but, but I missed the nudie train part of that ride. Lmaoooo!!!



TeamCourter said:


> Lol that's a good way to look at it I'm doing alright, just getting ready to move. I'm excited to live in our new house, but I'm starting to stress out a bit now that it's getting closer. The dogs are doing really good, they are both getting in better shape and Gem is now without a doubt completely recovered from Pano(a bone condition).
> That's great news!! Glad to hear it
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Most of us click on YOUR posts looking for entertainment. LOL!
We don't expect to entertain you.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Bahahaha yeeees! I agree, I need some entertainment  hmmmmm... Not much cooking here! One of the bunnies escaped today because I didn't fully close the latch..so that was an adventure trying to catch the darn thing, I almost set Lucius loose...hehe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahahaha poor bunny. Did you find it?

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Most of us click on YOUR posts looking for entertainment. LOL!
> We don't expect to entertain you.


Lmaoooo!! Well sorry to disappoint. It was my birthday yesterday so those on my fb I'm sure had some good laughs. Ha!!



::::COACH:::: said:


> Bahahaha yeeees! I agree, I need some entertainment  hmmmmm... Not much cooking here! One of the bunnies escaped today because I didn't fully close the latch..so that was an adventure trying to catch the darn thing, I almost set Lucius loose...hehe


Ah hell those little bastards are hard to catch. My aunt had a litter of mini rex and the same 2 kept getting out. They're Sooo bouncy lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Well happy belated birthday. You're not typing all hung over. Did you not celebrate properly?


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

EckoMac said:


> Well happy belated birthday. You're not typing all hung over. Did you not celebrate properly?


Lol I did my alcohol induced celebrating on Saturday and Um ya I did it properly 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

